# UNITED STATES OF AMERICA



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Really great pics.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks all.

*HARTFORD* is the largest city and the capital of Connecticut, the richest American state. It's also known as the Insurance Capital because many insurance companies are located there.




























One of the most impressive Capitol buildings in America






















































Mark Twain, famous American writer lived here, this is now a museum.




































I'm going to visit this city again later on for a more thorough exploration.


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

Siopao said:


> Let's not post New York pics again. After all, America is the land between New York and Los Angeles.


So America is not New York and Los Angeles? Just in between?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

America is extremely decentralized, every part is essential. Although North-East of the country does have a dense concentration of great American cities. In any case, it's nonsense to say that America is only between New York and LA, that's actually where the least of the important cities lie, majority are on the coasts.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

cool,im gonna follow


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

great pics, where next?


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Just one random picture off the coast of Florida


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

Great Pics dude!!...Even though i've only visited Texas (I'm from México so thats the nearest place to go shopping  besides the fact that i have relatives in Dallas) i have no dout that the United States is an amazing country and i really hope to travel around it!  

Greetings from Monterrey, Mexico! =)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics Burislav :cheers: really nice work kay:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Moving on to the national capital: Washington D.C.
I have heard a lot of criticism of this city that it doesn't match up against any major American cities, but in reality it's a very beautiful, unusual, large city with tons of monumental architecture.










Chinatown









There is a height restriction of buildings in affect, as a result most buildings are of the same or relatively the same height































































Now we've arrived by the White House. It's actually one of the least impressive buildings in the city center 


















In front of the white house


















Various architectural styles coexist in this area



























From the other side



























Pennsylvania ave. It's a big street that leads from White House to the Congress building, the Capitol.































































A lot of these huge, very impressive buildings


















FBI building









Old Post Office








































































Canadian embassy has the prime location, right on the Pennsylvania ave and an impressive, large building




































Parking in front of the congress. I don't know if these are the cars that parliamentarian's drive or the cleaning ladies 


















These guys refused to take a picture with me









View in front of the Congress


















To be continued


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Awesome Washington pictures!

That city really impressed me. Seemed like a very serious city to me.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Great Photos of DC! 

hey at the canadian embassy did you go in the echo chamber? Its the round structure with pillars in the middle of this photo that's attached to the main building










I went in it on friday and its so fun! You just stand in the middle and say anything and its sounds so loud! but no one on the street can hear it as loud. 

Oh, and @ Andrewville

The area that Burislav covered is a very serious area, besides all the dorky tourists that come in the thousands, but when you go to areas like Adams Morgan is a whole different story, especially at night!It can be a really fun city away from the mall (If you're not familiar with DC, than no, i don't mean a shopping mall haha)


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Great pic. The U.S is amazing .


----------



## Parabellum (May 26, 2008)

Excellent thread, you made me wanna go to USA.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

no more photos?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

i'll post more when I sober up, sorry


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

on the topic of DC not being a major city, try to spend a day there with someone from there...the monuments and museums are such a small part of the rest of the city. Travel around and youll see its as big of a city as the next one


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Moving on. Some of the greatest modern buildings ever built in classical style are all in the vicinity of the Capitol.































































































































More later


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

I am in love with this thread, it lets me "visit" cities that Ive never been to in my life.

Keep it up.


----------



## Enzio (Sep 7, 2007)

This thread is awesome, great work. I _really_ need to visit NY sometime and those pictures are proof of that


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Space and Aeronautical Museum, one of the best museums that I've been to.










An actual V2 rocket



























Space chess









Ukrainian-Soviet rocket


























































































Real piece of the moon which you can touch









More of the city. Pantheon revived?









Amazing architecture nonstop, next to each other, without exceptions.






















































The department of Agriculture is an enormous beautiful complex, could rival ceremonial palaces and parliament buildings around the globe




































The Washington Monument













































The White House in the middle




































WW2 memorial



























Lincoln memorial









Creepy inside




































It was night already, the Jefferson memorial


















Very impressive









Down to subway









Best stations in the U.S., look very eastern European-like









Very comfortable inside, soft seats









And back on the road


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Now we're going into one of the major American cities, it has both great historical and economic importance for the United States and is one of the largest and impressive cities.

The city center is architecturally diverse.




























The City Hall was the worlds tallest building once









The Masonic Temple





















































































































Now we're walking into the old city part, which is very quiet contrasting with the modern downtown
































































Colonial architecture




































The center of old town where several buildings from 1700's survive to this day

















































































The Liberty Bell

















































































Second bank of the United States


















More later, a lot more  my Philadelphia collection is one of the most extensive ones, because there's so much to see in the city center.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

god those Philadelphia shots are GREAT


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I recognize some of the first pics. Aren't they from google? Because if they are from you why do they all look different? Sorry if this is incorrect.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A swiss car on the US roads? I don't think you'll see that often...


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, those Philadelphia shots are great! Definitely a must visit


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

xlchrisij said:


> I recognize some of the first pics. Aren't they from google? Because if they are from you why do they all look different? Sorry if this is incorrect.


I took all of the pictures in this thread. Not sure what you mean by that they look different, there's a lot of factors influencing how a picture comes out, one of them might be the fact that I used three different cameras.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Continuing














































Benjamin Franklins grave, the most famous American (or one of the)



























Early American flags on sale









Betsy House is to the right, she was the woman that sewed the first American flag I believe.



























Interesting building, the narrow windows are reminiscent of a fortress


















Greek church









It was January 8th, our (Orthodox Christian) Christmas






























































































































Back to the City Hall area


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful comcast skyscraper 297m was just finished




















































































































































































To be continued


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Absolutey wonderful thread, I have to visit Washington D.C.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Great thread! I've visited most places shown so far in this thread and it's great to see pictures of those places to remind myself of what I've seen


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

My pleasure. Now comes the Benjamin Frankling Parkway and the surroundings, a magnificent avenue that stretches from the City Hall to the Philadelphia Museum of Art, along the way there are flags of every country in the world.










Looking back at the city hall









Skyscraper core is nearby, but more of it later.


















Flags of the countries are in alphabetical order except the Israeli flag for some reason, which is the first one in line.













































Beautiful area, reminds me of Washington D.C.
































































































































































































































































































Rodin Museum (the door)













































Washington Monument




































Rocky









Skyscraper by the railroad station













































The back side of the museum



























More later


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> A swiss car on the US roads? I don't think you'll see that often...


Swiss?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

CH=Initials for Latin name of Switzerland, which is Confoederatio Helvetica


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Bravo Burislav. Your pics are sensational. :applause:

I've always wanted to visit Philadelphia and Washington DC, even more so now coz of your pics. They're two of America's most stately cities with amazing architecture, especially in the classical vein, a style I'm quite fond of (along with other more modern styles). 

Thanks for sharing. :cheers:

PS: As for the Orthodox Christmas, Greek Orthodox Christians celebrate Christmas on 25th December, unlike most other Orthodox denominations. The Christmas decorations were probably left there for New Years and Epiphany.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

neorion said:


> Bravo Burislav. Your pics are sensational. :applause:
> 
> I've always wanted to visit Philadelphia and Washington DC, even more so now coz of your pics. They're two of America's most stately cities with amazing architecture, especially in the classical vein, a style I'm quite fond of (along with other more modern styles).
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


My pleasure. Along with Philadelphia and Washington D.C., Boston is the third American city with impressive variety and diversity of architectural styles that also shares deep historical roots. Naturally, I will show pictures of it later on as well. 

Philadelphia is particularly interesting as the early capital and the place of the birth of this nation. Many of the 1700's and sometimes even 1600's buildings continue their existence and it just happens to be so that I find early American history fascinating in many respects.



neorion said:


> PS: As for the Orthodox Christmas, Greek Orthodox Christians celebrate Christmas on 25th December, unlike most other Orthodox denominations. The Christmas decorations were probably left there for New Years and Epiphany.


Thanks for enlightening me, apparently it was pure coincidence. I was sure that the decorations marked our Christmas which I thought we shared our dates for.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Now finally the downtown, - the skyscrapers and the adjacent streets.



















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Rittenhouse park, just above the cluster of skyscrapers






















































Back to the very centre, in the City Hall area.



























People gather in line to shake the new mayors hand



































































































That's all for Philadelphia, one of the greatest American cities, where independent America itself was born. 

Next, we'll go on a quick excursion to the business capital of the American south/south-east.


----------

